# apcupsd & apache

## soulwarrior

I have emerged apcupsd on a server to interface a smart-ups 700

I have basically two problems:

First, apcupsd seems to run fine, but apcaccess only gives basic information, but not things like the battery-status, voltage, etc.

Second, I would like to use the Web-interface in our network to see the status of the ups.

Emerge apcupsd seems to install an  addon-module for apache.

But I don't know how to configure an addon-module with apache, nor do I know how to access this module, well what kind of address I have to use (ala http://server-ip/xy)

Maybe somebody runs apcupsd and could help me out?

----------

## VXO

I'm having the same issues with apcupsd... version 3.10.5. The apctest program (which wasn't included in the ebuild, so I built it from source) sees that the UPS is there, and I can start/stop the runtime calibration from it. However, when it goes to poll the UPS for its supported commands, it just sits there and does nothing.

/var/log/apcupsd.events just shows that it's starting sucessfully.

in apcupsd.conf, I have the ups type set to apcsmart, cable type smart, on a SmartUPS 600. I'm using this cable.

----------

## soulwarrior

 *VXO wrote:*   

> 
> 
> in apcupsd.conf, I have the ups type set to apcsmart, cable type smart, on a SmartUPS 600. I'm using this cable.

 

I have also set the type to apcsmart and as cable, I have the original "940-0024C".

Have you by chance tried an earlier version of apcupsd?

----------

## wolf31o2

I am running apcupsd on several machines on my network.  I found that apcupsd works much better if you specify the exact cable you are using.  Do not just put smart, put 940-0024C or whatever type of cable you actually have.  The apache module sets up an /apcupsd virtual directory.  You can view the status of any UPS that apcupsd is monitoring (you can do multiples, look in the /etc/apcupsd/hosts.conf file) by going to http://127.0.0.1/apcupsd/multimon.cgi in a web browser.  The files there are all CGI scripts, so you could easily modify them to work with any web server.

----------

## st. anger

ive been using apcupsd for a while, but i never knew it had module for apache. how can i enable it? i read the man page for apcupsd and saw a reference to apcnetd, but that is not on my system. is that what i need?

----------

## Black

Wow, seems like I feel like resurecting an old thread!  :Smile: 

 *soulwarrior wrote:*   

> First, apcupsd seems to run fine, but apcaccess only gives basic information, but not things like the battery-status, voltage, etc.

 

I had the same problem with a SmartUPS 420! I thought I had to specify the right cable with the UPSCABLE setting, but a little testing revealed that it doesn't matter in my case. However, I had to set UPSTYPE to the old "smartups", not the new "apcsmart", and now it works.

So, here are the 2 relevent settings in my /etc/apcupsd.conf file:

```
UPSCABLE 940-0024C

UPSTYPE smartups
```

I kept the full cable description anyway, even if it doesn't make a difference in my case.

I am currently using apcupsd 3.10.6 (currently masked), but I guess it's the same with 3.10.5 .

----------

## soulwarrior

 *Black wrote:*   

> Wow, seems like I feel like resurecting an old thread! 
> 
> 

 

Hey, thanks your setting did it, now I can see all the parameters   :Very Happy: 

----------

## barrct

 *Black wrote:*   

> I had the same problem with a SmartUPS 420! I thought I had to specify the right cable with the UPSCABLE setting, but a little testing revealed that it doesn't matter in my case. However, I had to set UPSTYPE to the old "smartups", not the new "apcsmart", and now it works.
> 
> So, here are the 2 relevent settings in my /etc/apcupsd.conf file:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Close here, but I've got an SU2200RMXLNET. Although I can't get any cable to work with any setting in smart mode. I can get dumb mode to tell me the battery is there, but that's it.

I can hook up a cable to a laptop and use Powerchute to view everysetting fine, but the same cable for Linux it doesn't work.

I've got a SUN E4500 and am useing a DB9-DB25 converter to get to /dev/ttyS0 useing the latest 3.10.13.

----------

## leonarp

Did you get apcupsd on your E4500 using portage and the ~sparc keyword or did you download it from the apcupsd website?

----------

## leonarp

Did you get apcupsd on your E4500 using portage and the ~sparc keyword or did you download it from the apcupsd website?

----------

## barrct

I emerged the masked package.

Actually, my problem was quite stupid, I still had getty running on the port still. I just tuned it off from that port and everything was perfectly happy.

What happened was that apcupsd couldn't connect to the port because getty was already connected it.

----------

